# επιτοίχιος ή επίτοιχος;



## erenta (Jun 10, 2015)

Γεια χαρά συνάδελφοι,

Μήπως ξέρετε ποιο είναι το σωστό και γιατί; Έχω ψάξει πολλά λεξικά και σχετικά βιβλία, αλλά δεν βρίσκω απάντηση. 


Ευχαριστώ πολύ,
ευδοξία


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2015)

Το Χρηστικό δίνει λήμμα *επίτοιχο* αλλά δίνει (μέσα στο λήμμα) και το _επιτοίχιο_, ο Μπαμπινιώτης έχει λήμμα *επιτοίχιο*. Νομίζω ότι και τα δύο είναι αποδεκτά (οι γκουγλιές είναι, πολύ πρόχειρα, 2 προς 1 υπέρ του επίτοιχου -- θα στοιχημάτιζα για το ανάποδο). Υπάρχουν παραδείγματα σύνθεσης και με τις δύο καταλήξεις από τα αρχαία ακόμη όπως π.χ. _επίτροχος_, _επίτονος_ αλλά και _επιτόπιος_, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να επιχειρηματολογήσει κανείς εύκολα υπέρ του ενός ή του άλλου.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2015)

Ακολουθώντας το επιτραπέζιο και το επιδαπέδιο (και έχοντας κατά νου δύο εκδοχές του ίδιου αντικειμένου, πχ, φωτιστικό) θα προτιμούσα το επιτοίχιο. Θέλω να πω ότι θα με ξένιζε το *επιτράπεζο και το *επιδάπεδο.  ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2015)

Δεν θυμόμουν ότι υπάρχει _επίτοιχος_. *Επιτοίχιος* είναι η προτίμηση ΕΛΕΤΟ και ΕΕ. Πολύ καλή και η σύγκριση με τα _επιδαπέδιος_, _επιτραπέζιος_ — ή και _επιτάφιος_.


----------

